# Elvenquest - Fantasy radio sitcom



## Waziwig (Apr 26, 2009)

Heard the adds for this new six part series, due to be broadcast on the 6/5/09 on Radio 4, and it will be available on Listen Again for a while.  Heard clips, but Im not sure if its knowingly intelligent or just taking the kibosh


----------

